# Great neck 660 parking stands



## JimmyFjr (Sep 21, 2017)

Good evening,
I have a Great Neck 660 front end loader on a 4430 JD and need to make a set of parking stands.
So far I have found nothing on the Internet.
Does any one herected have the length and approximately angle foe the parking stands.
I have 2 inch square tubing to use for the stands.
Thank you,
Jimmy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jimmy! We have a few guys on here that should know that info.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jimmy, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached photo of a Great Bend 660 loader. It has a 72" bucket. I scaled the overall length of the parking stands to be approximately 68" (based upon bucket width 72") and angle 15 degrees. Please don't take my word for it, blow this picture up and check for yourself. Maybe someone here has one and can check more closely.

Bush Hog apparently owns Great Bend based upon advertising on the internet. They might be able to help you out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jimmy,

I checked with Bush Hog regarding dimensions and angle of the parking stands. They replied that they no longer have drawings for the Great Bend 660 loader. Sorry about that.


----------



## JimmyFjr (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks six bales, I'll try them at 68' and go from there.
I'll prolly weld a small disk blade on the bottom for feet.
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------

